

Letter from a union leader to Tim Cook to reverse Apple’s labor discrimination - denzil_correa
http://pando.com/2015/04/06/heres-the-letter-a-construction-union-sent-to-tim-cook-begging-him-to-reconsider-apples-labor-discrimination/

======
anigbrowl
Anticipating a nakedly political argument, I was surprised to encounter a
moving and substantive articulation of unselfish principles.

